# Scarlet Badis-Dario Dario



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Just happened on a pair of these lovely tiny fish. Just now got them acclimated to their very own 10 gallon that used to be home to my emerald Corys. Whom since have been moved to my community tank. The scarlet badis' are very shy but beautiful. This is not a very good pic of one with my phone, but they're about half an inch long.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute little guys!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you seen them eat?All I have ever heard is they are PICKY eaters!Some ONLY feeding on live until hopefully trained.
I believe Dale(dalfed) has kept some before(or may still even have some?).


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I kept a male scarlet badis for close to a year. Thought I had him trained to flake food, but for all I know he could have been subsisting off of RCS babies (I had ~100 in my ten gallon). BEAUTIFUL fish, very timid, very interesting swimming patterns.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Well the lfs had them trained to eat tubifex but I read that it is bad for them. I read that cyclops is the best food for their primary diet. I'm going home right now to try and feed them for the first time. The lfs told me when I got them yesterday they had just eaten a lot. We will see in a little while. Fingers crossed that I can feed the little guys.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

chenowethpm said:


> Well the lfs had them trained to eat tubifex but I read that it is bad for them. I read that cyclops is the best food for their primary diet. I'm going home right now to try and feed them for the first time. The lfs told me when I got them yesterday they had just eaten a lot. We will see in a little while. Fingers crossed that I can feed the little guys.


The more I have read there is no food that is" good".Someone will find the flaw in live food!I've read Brine shrimp are crap!Blood worms are NOT very nutritious.Mysis are questionable?????
I still feed ;freeze dried tubiflex(all my fish love them!),Frozen bloodworms,frozen mysis,Frozen BBS and rotifers for fry and juvis ,frozen daphnia and 2-3 different kinds of flake,and 2 sizes of NLS pellets(new life spectrum).
Good luck with these guys they are a "trophy fish" in fish keeping!
Nice choice!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

First attempt was unsuccessful. I'm gonna leave the food in there for a little while and see. I might have to hatch some brine shrimp or something live, we will see.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sad to say,but my trophy fish remark is in that it is a known diffacult fish to keep.
Always be nice to the LFS you frequent the most(no matter what),but for the "most finicky" or many marine fish "the buyer"(you and me) get to ask to see the fish eat in front of our eyes!
If not then they will hold fish for 2-3 weeks(this is why you stay nice no matter what).
Freshwater challenges are few and far between(you picked some though) ,but in the marine world you won't last 3 years without being mad if you don't make them show you the fish eat!STRAIGHT DOPE!
Even my #3 (snooty place) will feed the whole tank to sell me 1 fish!
If it doesn't eat in front of my eyes,I ask them to hold or just come back later(taking great mental note the condition of fish for comparison a week later ....).


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It was a week ago that I first saw them but they had already been there a week. So when I got them they had been there for 2 weeks. I went in and watched for a while at least three times. I hear you. One of the coolest things about this lfs is on their website the list new arrivals every week. I'm there at least 3 times a week, even if it's only to look. Great advice CB!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

First feeding attempt wasn't very successful. One of them seemed interested for a sec then quickly lost interest. I tried some frozen cyclops in a syringe and squirted it in their faces, not even phased. I tried some tubifex and one took a quick nibble but then retreated to the plants. The other one wasn't digging it either. Tonight I'm going to try some live mosquito larvae that I gathered. I'm going to set up a brine shrimp hatchery to morrow to see if they'll eat that. My hope is that if I can train them to eat SOMETHING from the syringe/pipet, that I can replace the live with dead foods. Here's to the joys of fishkeeping. It's all a fun learning experience.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Success! They ate the mosquito larva up. He liked to hunt them down and attack them. It's a pretty cool sight to watch this tiny fish act mighty. I think it WILL be possible if I can get him to keep eating like I fed them I can train them on other foods.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update, after 2 weeks of training. I have these little guys eating frozen bloodworms and freeze dried tubifex. I put the food in the flow from the filter so they can "hunt" it. They are a pretty cool tiny fish! And more active than I thought.


----------

